# Accident offline my fault



## Pally (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

So I got in a small accident while leaving a parking lot. It was my fault. I did not see the person coming when I backed up. That being said, even though the damage was very minor he still wants to go through insurance.

My question is...

Can I still continue to drive with Uber? Is there a chance they find out about the accident and let me go?

If they do let me go, how long until I can re-apply, or fight their decision?

I know this has a lot of questions and I thank you all in advance.


p.s I was not doing Uber that day. It was an off day for me and this happened offline on my own time


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

are the police involved?


----------



## Pally (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes the police where called in and filed a report


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

not sure, maybe good unless they do another background check?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber is not going to be concerned with it unless it shows up on your drivers license report.

However, you should be worried about your personal auto insurance company. If they do a through investigation and find out you were operating that vehicle for commercial purposes, they can deny the claim and cancel the policy.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Uber is not going to be concerned with it unless it shows up on your drivers license report.
> 
> However, you should be worried about your personal auto insurance company. If they do a through investigation and find out you were operating that vehicle for commercial purposes, they can deny the claim and cancel the policy.


He was offline...


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

You're not going to be deactivated. The worst-case scenario is that you'll have to get a vehicle inspection to prove your vehicle has no damage. That would probably entail some possible and unexpected downtime in the near future while you get an inspection and wait for Uber to process it.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

If a pax reports you for a damaged vehicle, then you will be deactivated until the damage is corrected and inspected. You can also be ticketed for driving the damaged vehicle to pick up pax in Texas (don't go to the airports or any city run hotels).


----------

